# Sticky  List of Reptile rescues by area



## Specialist Wildlife

Hello,

I wonder if anyone could help me.
I am trying to make a list of proper reptile rescues so that we can add them to our links section, however i would like recommendations please as there are a number of reptile rescues out there that are more interested in selling anything they get in.

If anyone would like to post up genuine, recomended rescues with a link to their site i would be very greatfull.

Thanks

Specialist Wildlife Services - About Us


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier

Hello Sir, 

I believe this chap to be reputable

Luton Reptile Rescue

Luton Reptile Rescue | Promoting responsible reptile keeping


----------



## Athravan

We offer a reptile rehoming/rescue, no questions asked service via our shop in Cardiff (although a retailer the rehoming side is 100% non profit), Reptile Cymru

I can highly recommend in the south wales area Animal Zone UK Animal Zone UK |


----------



## Reptilerescueden

We are in Bolton in Lancashire and take most reptiles of various sizes.  www.reptilerescueden.co.uk


----------



## Moshpitviper

TSKA Rory Matier said:


> Hello Sir,
> 
> I believe this chap to be reputable
> 
> Luton Reptile Rescue
> 
> Luton Reptile Rescue | Promoting responsible reptile keeping


Why thank you Rory, i thought so too : victory:


----------



## ev2277

[email protected] 
This guy seemed very helpful and educated.. deals with reptile rescue in Reading, Berkshire.


----------



## Reptilerescueden

ev2277 said:


> [email protected]
> This guy seemed very helpful and educated.. deals with reptile rescue in Reading, Berkshire.


Yeah ive had contact with him


----------



## Reptilerescueden

I offered him agenuine help with torts and he gave me a real hard time sa he got lots of peeps offering the same. only now do I get what he meant and now fully understand LOL


----------



## to-many-snakes

Di's Reptile Rescue

located in mistley essex have had a few dealings with them rspca buy day and reptiles by night
(and the kettle is always on round there )


----------



## purejurrasic

East sussex reptile and amphibian society helps to re home and some officers can and do attend rescues.

links below or pm me


----------



## brittone05

Second the shout out for Animal Zone  Wonderful rescue with a mass of knowledge - would trust this fab guy with any of my charges


----------



## kerridwen

*How do you know?*

How do you know that the supposed Reptile Rescue you are calling is really a Reptile Rescue and not someone that's just out to make a quick buck? I have heard horror stories about so called Reptile Rescues. People can also give you the impression that they know exactly what they're doing and in reality know no more than the average person. For example my friend Emma knows a lot about keeping snakes because she has sat and listened to me for hours on end talking about my snakes. She could walk into my local pet store who are really good at making sure you know what you are doing before selling a reptile and purchase a Royal Python and they would be none the wiser. As you have probably guessed I have had a run in with one of these so called Reptile Rescues and I am now very weary.

I believe that there are genuine people out there doing it for the reptiles but how do you tell them apart?


----------



## Reptilerescueden

kerridwen said:


> How do you know that the supposed Reptile Rescue you are calling is really a Reptile Rescue and not someone that's just out to make a quick buck? I have heard horror stories about so called Reptile Rescues. People can also give you the impression that they know exactly what they're doing and in reality know no more than the average person. For example my friend Emma knows a lot about keeping snakes because she has sat and listened to me for hours on end talking about my snakes. She could walk into my local pet store who are really good at making sure you know what you are doing before selling a reptile and purchase a Royal Python and they would be none the wiser. As you have probably guessed I have had a run in with one of these so called Reptile Rescues and I am now very weary.
> 
> I believe that there are genuine people out there doing it for the reptiles but how do you tell them apart?


Lorna you are quite right in what you say but the rescuers on here have been working in this field for quite sometime and do have good reputations.


----------



## morerepsthanazoo

Don't forget me.. lol..
Swindon reptile rescue in Wiltshire..
Enough of you out there no who i am already..:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Reptilerescueden

Hehehehe yeah can't forget you xxx


----------



## Specialist Wildlife

There must be more rescues that users of this forum can recommend!

We have no one in scotland, northern ireland, northern england, east anglia, north wales.

If you know of a rescue that you would recomend (or take animals to in an emergency), please let us know.
Thanks

Specialist Wildlife Services - About Us


----------



## CBR1100XX

morerepsthanazoo said:


> Don't forget me.. lol..
> Swindon reptile rescue in Wiltshire..
> Enough of you out there no who i am already..:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Highly Recommended: victory:


----------



## Specialist Wildlife

fazer600sy said:


> Highly Recommended: victory:


Thanks fazer, have already emailed them asking for their details so that i can list them, but not heard back yet. Mailed them again tonight.

matt


----------



## J-Dee

to-many-snakes said:


> Di's Reptile Rescue
> 
> located in mistley essex have had a few dealings with them rspca buy day and reptiles by night
> (and the kettle is always on round there )


 
ive had many dealings with di also. lovely rescue, really helpful !


----------



## Specialist Wildlife

LoveMySnakes said:


> ive had many dealings with di also. lovely rescue, really helpful !


 
Have also emailed her asking for the details to go on the site.


----------



## Molly75

There's me 

Reptihope

Were not really as rescue as such we are a sanctuary for sick and disabled reptiles. 
Most that arrive are very disabled sick or so badly deformed.

Were based south east london,
take care Paula xx
We do have a website but i also work full time and with the very high mantainance reps I never seem to find the time to get it done


----------



## Specialist Wildlife

Thanks Have PM'd you with a request for the info


----------



## Molly75

Just replied 
p xx


----------



## Specialist Wildlife

Could you email me all the details to the address in the PM i sent you


----------



## wohic

I am not a rescue as such, but I do take non feeding snakes for people and also will take rehomes. Had over 100 non feeders here last year for people :blush:


----------



## Dexter

Specialist Wildlife said:


> There must be more rescues that users of this forum can recommend!


You're right, there must be more, but probably not that users would recommend :crazy:


----------



## Dexter

ev2277 said:


> [email protected]
> This guy seemed very helpful and educated.. deals with reptile rescue in Reading, Berkshire.


Does anyone else have more info about this person ? Is he a biologist, a vet, what his structure like ?


----------



## tick

beaver water world in westerham kent:no1: area is a gooden i got my female royal from there and apart from being a little head shy she was in tip top shape


----------



## Specialist Wildlife

Thanks have contacted them


----------



## tigger79

Sarah and I, are not an official rescue, but we are able to take on the odd one or two if required, we are based in Plymouth, 

also i work in conjunction with ReptilerescueDen, as i am part of the Irwin Network list,


----------



## Jade01

does anyone know of any in the midlands? id quite like to help out at a reptile rescue center (voluntry work)


----------



## WirralHerpGirl

Hi guys, 

We are a not-for-profit reptile rescue in Wirral and Merseyside. We welcome all types of reptiles, amphibians, arachnids etc, and have even taken in a few owls in the last couple of years. We try to rehome as many animals as we can, and the ones we can't somebody in the society will usually take on as their own. We have had lots of dealings with the RSPCA and the local police force as they have brought animals to us in the past, and we have a good relationship with the School of Tropical Medicine and Liverpool Uni. Some of our members have even lectured for the vet school there. Incidentally, you will see quite a few of our members on the TV programme 'A Very Exotic Vet' broadcast on Granada, sundays at 6pm. Please feel free to contact us.
Welcome to the Frontpage 

Regards, Paula.


----------



## Zodiac

Second Chance reptiles in Brighton, the owner is a geeza on here... if he wants to say hello will let him lol but i name no names.
Does a great job from what i heard. : victory:


----------



## Storm Python

Zodiac said:


> Second Chance reptiles in Brighton, the owner is a geeza on here... if he wants to say hello will let him lol but i name no names.
> Does a great job from what i heard. : victory:


Where in brighton is he located?


----------



## Zodiac

actually, I don't have a effing clue lol.
I know they have a website up. Will try find it... contact details including where based should also be listed there I assume!.


----------



## midnightworrior

Hi i don't seem to be able to locate any rescue centers in or around Sheffield ..can anybody help
Thanks


----------



## kingsnake

The British Reptile & Amphibian Society also rescues reptiles. We are based In Barking, Essex.
Website is B.R.A.S | BRITISH REPTILE AND AMPHIBIAN SOCIETY


----------



## soozthecat

Zodiac said:


> Second Chance reptiles in Brighton, the owner is a geeza on here... if he wants to say hello will let him lol but i name no names.
> Does a great job from what i heard. : victory:


Never heard of a reptile rescue in Brighton and Ive been involved in a lot of work with small rescues in the area, so I'd also love a link to the website : victory:


----------



## carpetviper

I run a small rescue in sheffield and I rehome all reptiles if for some reason I cant home them here I find alternatives.

If you want a reference to that there are a few people who I have had dealings with here including bosshog and in5omniac.

I have fostered for the rspca and am well known on local sheffield forums.

Any animals rescued by me are either kept until they are fit and well then new homes are found or they stay with me. I never take any money for them and insist on a return policy if the owner decides they need to rehome again.

I have one coming back to me very soon just ironing the details out I rehomed him around a year ago and unbeknown to me he got rid of him but due to the wonderfull reptileforum I found out he had gotten an even better home with **H** due to circumstances they have to downsize and im very happy they have contacted me. The snake in question is very aggressive and needs a confident handler and this time he will be a permanant resident with me.


----------



## potter556

Di's reptile rescue is supposed to be very good, by all accounts.
I will be going for a visit soon so will take pics, so if anyone wants to see them PM meor e-mail for pics.


----------



## bampoisongirl

anywhere nearish to Notts?


----------



## ReptileKid

Reptile Rescue southwest.
www.freewebs.com/reptilerescue


----------



## bubbs_87

I cant find any in the north east, for the past month or so ive been looking int setting something up as i dont have the space in my flat anymore, ive been taking in non feeders (snakes and lizards) for people on the condition once the animal is up and running, they collect it. Never the less you would be surprised how many people just leave you with them. Can anyone suggest anything that would help???

Maybe a shop or company that would like to help? I dont know, its a long shot but i thought i would ask as i love helping reps and people with problems dealing with them but its getting overpowering now......thanks guys


----------



## Reptilerescueden

any rescues down burton on trent way does anyone know?


----------



## emmipez1989

any near blackpool anyone know??


----------



## Reptilerescueden

We arent far from blackpool and often cover that area


----------



## herp mad

North Wales Raptor And Reptile Sanctuary www.nwrr.co.uk/

D & G reptiles in Stoke-on-Trent -http://www.freewebs.com/ganddreptiles

Wirral Herpetological Society on the wirral - www.wirralherp.net


----------



## sallyconyers

North Wales Reptile and Raptor rescue - non profit - if you want to make a donation then you can, they insist any rescues that are adopted are not to be bred and must be kept seperately - you can understand why as they don't agree with breeding animals that have already been abondoned. You must know your stuff - you will be grilled if you want to adopt something!! Other wise they are great!


----------



## scotshop

Athravan said:


> We offer a reptile rehoming/rescue, no questions asked service via our shop in Cardiff (although a retailer the rehoming side is 100% non profit


 
We also offer this service in Aberdeen. We are the only highly qualified and experienced shop in the area and have vets available tio us 24/7.


All too often animals go without help because keepers are too shy embarrased, scared etc . . 
*We are here to help, not judge.*


Whatever your reason for rehoming we will help.


----------



## tarantulabarn

soozthecat said:


> Never heard of a reptile rescue in Brighton and Ive been involved in a lot of work with small rescues in the area, so I'd also love a link to the website : victory:


We have been rescuing in Brighton and surrounding areas for around 17 years now,(rescues are 100% non profit, usually not even a rehoming fee) mainly through the RSPCA local authority police rep clubs and Airport though, we are getting a lot more public calls now though, must be the credit crunch


----------



## pipeagle

*reptile rescue list*

hi just a quick one, got to know of someone who has got a shop selling all kinds of pets including reptiles he knows alot of info and he has his own rescues at home, i have seen one snake when he first got in it was just skin and bone he brought it back when the vet only gave it 24 hrs even if it was lucky and now perfect healthy strike feeding and 99% free from all scale damage i can recommend him totally, he's only in lancashire chorley my home town the shop is paradise pets and tel 01257 268268. I also know he has a friend who has a mobile zoo for kids and adults alike who runs it on a donation basis (doesnt charge a set fee) and these are all rescue reptiles birds dogs etc, both of these people will take and look after what ever size age or temperment reptile ask for jim or john


----------



## Strafe

I believe AmeyZoo take on rescues, I don't know how much he takes on, but if customers he is familiar with come in, he is more than happy to offer them rescued pets for nothing. 

Point being he seems to care more for finding animals suitable homes than making money. 

He's situated in Bovingdon, North West of the M25.

His website is AmeyZoo Exotic Pets


----------



## Reptilerescueden

Strafe said:


> I believe AmeyZoo take on rescues, I don't know how much he takes on, but if customers he is familiar with come in, he is more than happy to offer them rescued pets for nothing.
> 
> Point being he seems to care more for finding animals suitable homes than making money.
> 
> He's situated in Bovingdon, North West of the M25.
> 
> His website is AmeyZoo Exotic Pets


 Any reputable rescue will tell you there is no money making in rescuing!


----------



## Moshpitviper

I am back also people... hello! www.freewebs.com/lutonreptilerescue :2thumb:


----------



## hullreptilelover

We are a shop and not a rescue as such but are always there if people need any help of any kind with their reptiles, we will also help out with any ill/injured/unwanted reptiles and help with non feeders to get them feeding etc... 

Am based in Hull, Can be contacted on 01482 440030 (Becky)


----------



## DCsnake_charmer

ME..but im in Washington DC, lol and I only take Boa's


----------



## PureBrit

im a reptile rescue SRR - Suffolk Reptile Rescue but it just cost me to much. i was in the yellow pages and could house 200 reptile but i needed more room we had to many reptiles so we closed our doors for a while :bash:

we still rescue reptiles but dont advetise any more we still have trouble with room but we mannage it ok.

call michael
01473 604244


----------



## Reptilerescueden

PureBrit said:


> im a reptile rescue SRR - Suffolk Reptile Rescue but it just cost me to much. i was in the yellow pages and could house 200 reptile but i needed more room we had to many reptiles so we closed our doors for a while :bash:
> 
> we still rescue reptiles but dont advetise any more we still have trouble with room but we mannage it ok.
> 
> call michael
> 01473 604244


Michael glad your doing ok, advertising can be a nightmare but least your still with us. :notworthy::no1:


----------



## PureBrit

Reptilerescueden said:


> Michael glad your doing ok, advertising can be a nightmare but least your still with us. :notworthy::no1:


Thanks Reptilerescueden

I'm sticking at it. Advertising was not a problem for me it worked like a charm maybe a little to well. We had to much and was low on room people were moaning about the set charge for a reptile £10 and that's any reptile not being funny but the overheads for each snake was more the that. And i got disheartend with the state of the reptiles it was turning me against the herp community and was destroying my love for the hobby. But after a little rest we back and still do what we love.

I also started my collection of herps so I'm not just dealing with sick herps ( that's what got me down )


----------



## Reptilerescueden

PureBrit said:


> Thanks Reptilerescueden
> 
> 
> I also started my collection of herps so I'm not just dealing with sick herps ( that's what got me down )


Yeah that's the hardest part isn't it.: victory:


----------



## Optikal

I'd love to know of any in the Leeds / West Yorkshire area. I know there's RRD in Bolton, but I'm looking to see if there are any rescues any closer to me...


----------



## ToxicSiren

Optikal said:


> I'd love to know of any in the Leeds / West Yorkshire area. I know there's RRD in Bolton, but I'm looking to see if there are any rescues any closer to me...


Im from the Leeds area. We take in an unwanted/sick/disabled reptiles. We offer perminant homes and offer a fostering service too. We have lots of experience with MBD, non feeders and disabled reptiles. x:flrt:


----------



## andy_771

Any in kent have not seen any posted??? I think its great the good work so many of you are doing and great to hear the animals are being put first:2thumb:


----------



## Maureen Collinson

Hi Andy. 

Do you have any reptiles in mind that you are thinking of homing? 

I ask because I used to be a big Rescue Centre, but retired now, but do have a few snakes still to re-home.

Mo.


----------



## andy_771

hi maureen
I would be intrested in any chams but not snakes sorry i only have one snake was my first rep:flrt: but thats it just the one for me (partner not overly keen on snake's):lol2:


----------



## Reptilerescueden

Hi everyone just wondered if any of you rescue centres would like to join our Network to allow the members of the public to be able to find you better. I get many phone calls from across the country asking for help or if I know of a rescue within their area. By joining the Network this will help to provide a better service for them. Please note however this is for genuine rescues with a good reputation. For more details go here Network


----------



## Snakes Incorporated

Snake catch and rescue
Cape Town / South Africa

http://www.enviropaedia.com:80/company/default.php?pk_company_id=558


----------



## amazoncat

The Seal and Bird Trust in North Norfolk takes in reptiles - I went round today and they're great. 

I doubt they do much rehoming but if the right person came along for the right animal they would probably consider it.

No website - something I plan to work on for them but their contact details are below:

The Barn Rescue Centre Mill Farm
Mill Common Lane
Ridlington
Norfolk
NR12 9TY
Telephone: 01692 650338


----------



## essexdragons

*Essex Dragons Reptiles Rescue*

Hello Here At Essex Dragons We Specialise In Rehoming, Breeding & Information The Rehoming Side Is 100% Non Profit, We Are Base In Canvey Island, Essex
Essex Dragons
Reptiles Rescue
Reptiles 4 Rehoming


----------



## Mazgeegee

J-Dee said:


> ive had many dealings with di also. lovely rescue, really helpful !


 
Same here - Di's Reptile Rescue, Essex - always willing to help out.


----------



## Jesse

G & D REPTILES - Home

G & D Reptile Rescue
Based in Stoke on Trent

Has been posted here before but gave link to old website.


----------



## kimmie86

hello i wonder if you could all help me then. I currently am looking into doing a herpetology course, purely because i want to start my own rescue up just simple for monitor lizards including tegu's. I currently have spent my own money rescuing 3 and am happy and willing to take in more that need a good home, Any i rescue I refuse to rehome unless i am confident in the new owner and the reptile. All the reptiles are kept in my house so they are used to everyday noises and people i spend one on one time with them to encourage them to be tame, because this and sheer size required seems to be the big bearer as to why these beauts are abandoned. Sorry im waffling on.... for me to become a recognised rescuer/rehomer do i need to be registered to any organisation.


----------



## reeds reptile sanctuary

*reeds reptile sanctuary*

we are a reptile rescue sanctuary based in neath south wales :2thumb:
www.reedsreptilesanctuary.co.uk

i can also recommend joanna cabrera of all abouts dog she takes in any animal from dogs to reptiles :gasp:


----------



## cabrera

*Thanks Chris - reptile rescue sanctuary*

Thanks for putting my name up like in not busy enough :lol2:. we rescue all types of animals including reptiles 24/7 no one is ever turned away and no questions are asked. We can be reached at allaboutdogskent.com address and tel numbers available on the site. We cover all of Kent but take in animals from all over the country.

Chris from reptile rescue sanctuary is a great bloke and with his volunteers do a fantastic work with all the waifs and strays that end up at his door.


----------



## daf.vinci

*Reeds reptile sanctuary.*

They are based in South Wales,and they provide and excellant rehoming service.They are the real deal,not just out to make money off other peoples backs.
I have used their services several times and would very highly reccomend them to everyone and anyone.


----------



## Reptilerescueden

daf.vinci said:


> They are based in South Wales,and they provide and excellant rehoming service.They are the real deal,not just out to make money off other peoples backs.
> I have used their services several times and would very highly reccomend them to everyone and anyone.


 I can recommend them also.


----------



## daf.vinci

*Humphreys reptile rehoming*

Homepage:-
www.humphreysreptilerehoming.co.uk


----------



## berkshirereptile

ev2277 said:


> [email protected]
> This guy seemed very helpful and educated.. deals with reptile rescue in Reading, Berkshire.


 hello yes i run a rescue in bracknell (near reading) although i do sell on my rescues i am a non profit organisation, (you should see my electric bill and vets tab lol)

my site is www.berkshirereptiles.co.uk


----------



## kimmie86

*Hello I previously posted on here asking questions but nobody got back to me! For a while now i have been taking in unwanted unloved bosc monitors! I would like to let you all know I am available 24hours a day 365 days a year, always have a viv spare to take in a bosc or tegu, I do not get any money, And i try to rehome to a suitable candidate, usually someone i can 'pop' in on and check they havent been sold on, or neglected. I can accomodate and have experience in obese, aggresive, challenges. I am non profit, i ask for a small donation when rehoming, just to help with costs. I have a passion for these animals, and I am currently going through paperwork to become a registered foster carer for reptiles with an countrywide rescue organisation. 

My contact number is 07791241144, i can always call you back! 

I am based in Warwickshire but have wheels if needed.


----------



## berkshirereptile

Dexter said:


> Does anyone else have more info about this person ? Is he a biologist, a vet, what his structure like ?


what do you wanna know as this is me, just ask.


----------



## kimmie86

Jade01 said:


> does anyone know of any in the midlands? id quite like to help out at a reptile rescue center (voluntry work)


 
Other than Proteus i dont know of many, 
I will take in the larger reptiles, such as monitors/tegu's and iggy's....always have a viv spare.

I too would like to help volunteer to anyone that needs it.

PM me :2thumb:


----------



## hummingburd

kingsnake said:


> The British Reptile & Amphibian Society also rescues reptiles. We are based In Barking, Essex.
> Website is B.R.A.S | BRITISH REPTILE AND AMPHIBIAN SOCIETY


 
does anyone know if these still rehome?? as i have tried contacting but no joy as yet?


----------



## Splicky

Andy at Swindon Reptile Rescue is great. Has been rehoming rescues for years and definately knows his stuff! Is a pleasure to be learning from him!!! (morerepsthanazoo) on the forum.


----------



## Skunk

Hi, Reptile Rescue in Hull is fantastic, run by Anthony Grant who works closely with RSPCA and is interviewed by Sky News and Animal 24/7. Don't have a website, but I'd recommend this rescue centre to anybody in the Hull Area.


----------



## Reptilerescueden

Skunk said:


> Hi, Reptile Rescue in Hull is fantastic, run by Anthony Grant who works closely with RSPCA and is interviewed by Sky News and Animal 24/7. Don't have a website, but I'd recommend this rescue centre to anybody in the Hull Area.


 Hull RSPCA claim they have no dealings with them and have told me that they will be suing them is them carry on claiming they are working closely with the RSPCA.... I know this as the RSPCA from Hull bring reps to us and NOT them..... just thought I'd clear that up!


----------



## Skunk

You're kidding me?! o.o He took a batch of young beardies just last week.


----------



## Reptilerescueden

Skunk said:


> You're kidding me?! o.o He took a batch of young beardies just last week.


No I am being deadly serious!
He has a list of complaints against him that would probably stretch from the top of the country and back again. The RSPCA haven't taken anything to him for a long time and like I say, the inspector that came here with some seizures did say that if he continues to claim he is working with then then they will take legal action and sue him. There are quite a few people on here who have had dealings with him and all will say to stay clear!


----------



## Skunk

I've had nothing but good experience, have a healthy rescue beardie (had him going on 8 months now) and the viv set up he gave me was great, and very good value. So much so I'm doing a work placement with him in summer before uni. Odd! (I don't doubt that you're not telling the truth, just shocked)


----------



## Reptilerescueden

Good luck!


----------



## Snakes Incorporated

Hey D.. were you been? :whip:


----------



## Reptilerescueden

Snakes Incorporated said:


> Hey D.. were you been? :whip:


Hiya Darling! I'm always around. I'm either here or on Facebook LOL How are you? xxxx


----------



## Snakes Incorporated

D.. the weather is turning with wind rain and cold so reptile rescue goes very quiet till next season when all the fun & games start again.


----------



## Reptilerescueden

Snakes Incorporated said:


> D.. the weather is turning with wind rain and cold so reptile rescue goes very quiet till next season when all the fun & games start again.


We have reversed cycles then as it's just beginning to warm up here and the rescue is fairly busy. xxxx


----------



## lizardkeeperfinder

*Can you help?*



morerepsthanazoo said:


> Don't forget me.. lol..
> Swindon reptile rescue in Wiltshire..
> Enough of you out there no who i am already..:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Hi 
I am looking for a someone who rescues reptiles and is a farmer, often visits Pontypool in South Wales and helped in a Summer Fayre in Highcross School, Newport last year. I have been trying to find this person for a couple of weeks. I know his name, but lost his telephone no's except for 1 and lost his email address. Is this you, as he looks like you in the picture!


----------



## pipeagle

*rehomes and help*

i do know of a great rehome and help place in chorley..............they lent me an incubator till i could get the money to get my own...........they help out the rspca and have more years dealing with reptiles than they want to think about...........jim 07734566267.......paula 01257413345....................call them


----------



## Modern Dinosaurs

National Reptile Rescue have moved from their front room to a dedicated center complete with a retail area for live food and equipment.

they are on Bolton Road, Ashton in Makerfield cant remember number but its next to a butty shop.

good luck m8


----------



## Reptilerescueden

Modern Dinosaurs said:


> National Reptile Rescue have moved from their front room to a dedicated center complete with a retail area for live food and equipment.
> 
> they are on Bolton Road, Ashton in Makerfield cant remember number but its next to a butty shop.
> 
> good luck m8


Funny how you can't remember your own shops number LOL


----------



## cbarnes1987

got bored reading through this thread so i dont know if you have found any in north wales, but there is this one NorthWales Raptor and Reptile Sanctuary

i volunteered there on fridays till work changed my hours :devil:


----------



## vicjim

We are Meadow's Mobile Reptiles. We rescue, re-home mainly around the Northwest but have picked up from everywhere, including Scotland. We have over 60 reptiles,amphibians,inverts in atm and have been going for a few years.


Welcome to Facebook â€” Log in, sign up or learn more

This is our facebook page :welcome:


----------



## Froggie65

herp mad said:


> north wales raptor and reptile sanctuary www.nwrr.co.uk/
> 
> d & g reptiles in stoke-on-trent -http://www.freewebs.com/ganddreptiles
> 
> wirral herpetological society on the wirral - www.wirralherp.net


please give north wales raptor & reptile sanctuary a wide berth, they are not what they make out to be but for legal reasons we cannot say to much! All i say is that what Gary & Jane know about reptiles, birds & other animals you can fit on a back of a small box of matchs!


----------



## Cockys Royals

TSKA Rory Matier said:


> Hello Sir,
> 
> I believe this chap to be reputable
> 
> Luton Reptile Rescue
> 
> Luton Reptile Rescue | Promoting responsible reptile keeping


I personally know the guy "Dave" he still takes in rescues and still alot of demand out there. Nice guy.


----------



## pricer

I assist with South East Exotic Pet Rescue, we are based in ashford Kent.

We are council approved and also we are recommended by local vets and Port Lympne Wild Animal Park. 

We are a completely self funded rescue and only do it for the welfare of the animals, we never charge for the animals that we rehome, just ask for a donation of feed or substrate to help us do what we can

https://www.facebook.com/groups/225208847515197/


----------



## mebigbadjoe

I run North East Reptile Rescue in hartlepool north east uk. We have been running for just over 4 years now, we dont do it for money like some rescues as anybody who runs a proper rescue will tell you, you cant make money from rescues infact the opposite you will always be short of money and funds. We do work alongside the rspca and are registered with a brilliant herp vet. our website is www.north-east-reptile-rescue.weebly.com and our facebook page is https://www.facebook.com/?action=re...ges/North-East-Reptile-Rescue/252866351412712 
Our email address is [email protected]


----------



## repexo rescue

hi, we run the scottish reptile and exotic rescue, taking in everything reptile and exotic, we have been running for about 5 years and recently received charity status. Andy from Swindon reptile rescue is a friend of ours so he will tell you who we are


----------



## Wicked Wizard

Reptilia Reptile Rescue has been approved and are working with the RSPCA
Ossett, West Yorkshire

Reptilia Reptile Rescue - Ossett, United Kingdom - Animal shelter | Facebook


----------



## mebigbadjoe

Reptilerescueden said:


> Hi everyone just wondered if any of you rescue centres would like to join our Network to allow the members of the public to be able to find you better. I get many phone calls from across the country asking for help or if I know of a rescue within their area. By joining the Network this will help to provide a better service for them. Please note however this is for genuine rescues with a good reputation. For more details go here Network


Denise i tried sending you details for the network but its not letting the website send it.

North East Reptile Rescue
REPTILE RESCUE - Home
https://www.facebook.com/pages/North-East-Reptile-Rescue/252866351412712


----------



## penfold

Seepr is now defunct


----------



## mebigbadjoe

penfold said:


> Seepr is now defunct


Sadly yes Matt has closed SEEPR but a woman called Bella has took over any of the rescue work from the same area called Suynnside Lizard Rescue


----------



## regiuspythonus

*hi*

hi is there one in sussex


----------



## Reptile Steve

regiuspythonus said:


> hi is there one in sussex


Yes a very good one RSPCA - Reptile Rescue


----------



## reptile rescue

*rspca reptile rescue*

hi 

we are the first and only rspca reptile rescue in uk we have been running for 5 years now 

we take in animals from all over uk and find them permanent loving homes 

we are open monday - saturday 1030-4 please phone b4 you pop down as sometimes we are out on call 07882770323

we are based at the rspca rescue home in brighton 

rspca
braypool lane 
brighton
bn18zh
RSPCA - Reptile Rescue

here is a picture of one of our new units









many thanks


----------



## respectreps

*Reptile rescues*

This is a great thread, thanks to those who started it - I am just becoming aware of the huge problem of too many exotic animals and not enough good homes - re-homing has to be better than breeding.


----------



## ryan1991

I Help Manage and Run MagnaRep: Reptile & Exotics, Rescue & Support in Manchester. Please add us to you're list. Many happy Clients and hundreds of animals rescued and Rehabilitated. 

All the details, including phone numbers are on our website
Home - MagnaRep


----------



## Joe'sMum

Reptilia rescue in Ossett are really helpful and knowledgeable, and do not sell you equipment you don't really need. 
I've got kids (and not loads of money!) so they told the kids how to make hides, damp homes etc to keep the initial outlay low.

They also helped when we had a problem with one of their rescue Beardies, I really can't thank them enough for the support we were given.

Reptilia Reptile Rescue - Home Page

For anyone who's interested they also run sessions for reptile husbandry and handling, my kids attended one before we got any reptiles so we knew what kind of reptile they wanted and to be sure they could handle the food.


----------



## jordanvenum

*rescues*

hi is there any rescues in or around liverpool?


----------



## naughtyboy

Joe'sMum said:


> Reptilia rescue in Ossett are really helpful and knowledgeable, and do not sell you equipment you don't really need.
> I've got kids (and not loads of money!) so they told the kids how to make hides, damp homes etc to keep the initial outlay low.
> 
> They also helped when we had a problem with one of their rescue Beardies, I really can't thank them enough for the support we were given.
> 
> Reptilia Reptile Rescue - Home Page
> 
> For anyone who's interested they also run sessions for reptile husbandry and handling, my kids attended one before we got any reptiles so we knew what kind of reptile they wanted and to be sure they could handle the food.


got to second reptilia had a couple of rescue snakes ans daughters had one as well.
very friendly staff.


----------



## Manchester Axolotls

I offer a rescue/adoption service for Axolotls

..:: Manchester Axolotls ::..


----------



## Badgerroy

*Thread resurrect.*

Just like to say that iv been trying to make contact with "andy browne" at Swindon reptile rescue for a number of weeks now and been totaly ignored. I have left him 5+ answer phone messages, 4+ text messages and more than a few emails and had no reply what so ever, so being sneaky i sent him an email from a diffrent email address offering to make a financial donation to him, no word of a lie i had a reply back with-in the hour.

It seems to me from that that the only thing this "rescue center" has any intrest in is your money. 
I can back everything up that iv said with copys of all emails and texts.


----------



## Dracoblade

*Reptile rescue*

We are reptile and exotic rescuers. We are currently situated on the wales/Shropshire border. Welshpool. But we can cover most of West Midlands and mid/north and west wales. 

We have a base and shop called Mini Jurassic World. But the reptiles are kept at home.

24hr phone 0 7 5 3 9 8 6 0 2 4 7.

Facebook minijworld

Email [email protected]


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

Dracoblade said:


> We are reptile and exotic rescuers. We are currently situated on the wales/Shropshire border. Welshpool. But we can cover most of West Midlands and mid/north and west wales.
> 
> We have a base and shop called Mini Jurassic World. But the reptiles are kept at home.
> 
> 24hr phone 0 7 5 3 9 8 6 0 2 4 7.
> 
> Facebook minijworld
> 
> Email [email protected]


Are you a registered rescue/charity?


----------



## Dracoblade

*Charity*

We are registered yes, but in process of being made into charity. Paperwork is in.


----------



## ian14

Dracoblade said:


> We are registered yes, but in process of being made into charity. Paperwork is in.


Registered as what? There is no regulation for "rescue centres". Anyone can set one up. There is no legislation to cover their operation, no requirement or indeed power for a local authority to inspect them as there is with a pet shop, nothing.
So I cannot see how you can be "registered" because there is no registration for rescue centres.
There is, I believe, something in the pipeline asking for legislation to be brought in to cover them, but currently any Tom, Dick or Harry can wake up one morning, decide to call themselves a rescue, and start advertising for animals.


----------



## Tarron

Looking at his pet shop page, he is running a pet shop, complete with dry goods as well as an Animal Encounters Company.

so I assume the license/registration is a Pet Shop License and Performing Animals Registration.

correct me if I'm wrong Draco?


----------



## Dracoblade

*Shop*

I do not sell any animal I do not have a pet shop. And it is clearly stated inside and out and trading standards are also aware. 
I hold educational hands on classes, totally free. No selling of any animal happens here.
Animals are brought in and brought home at close of every day.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

Dracoblade said:


> I do not sell any animal I do not have a pet shop. And it is clearly stated inside and out and trading standards are also aware.
> I hold educational hands on classes, totally free. No selling of any animal happens here.
> Animals are brought in and brought home at close of every day.


What about the livefood you sell?


----------

